# InTouch Visualisierung



## chivas (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir eine InTouch  Visulaisierung, die ich gerne für eine S7 Programmierung ansehen würde. Wie kann ich mir die Bilder, die darin vorhanden sind ansehen?
Gibt es dafür Tools?

mfg
chivas


----------



## Raydien (12 Februar 2007)

hä? was willst du?
ein Intouch bild öffnen?

Mit de Window Maker kannst du ein Bild öffnen. Standartmäßig im developer Packet drin.


----------



## chivas (12 Februar 2007)

Habe ich vergessen zu sagen: Ich habe keine Wonderware - Software.

Für Simatik Komponenten gibt es ja verschiedene Programmierprogramme.
Gibt es das auch für InTouch Produkte?


----------



## Raydien (12 Februar 2007)

hmmm dann wirds schwierig ... ich kenne jedenfalls keine


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo.
Schau mal bei Autec vorbei. Die haben bei uns alles mit InTouch gemacht (S5 und S7).

http://www.autecgmbh.de/ECSWIN/ecswin.htm

Oder suchst du ein freies Programm um alles selber zu machen?


----------



## chivas (13 Februar 2007)

Es sollte schon eher ein freies Programm sein bzw. solange wir den Auftrag nicht haben als Demo verwendbar sein.


----------



## olitheis (13 Februar 2007)

Wie viele sind es denn?
Wenn Du willst kann ich sie dir ausdrucken bzw. Screenshots machen, wenn das reicht.
Oli


----------



## chivas (13 Februar 2007)

Danke für dein Angebot. Es sind rund 80 Bilder.
Aber ich gebe das leider ungerne weiter.

Aber danke nochmals


----------



## olitheis (13 Februar 2007)

dachte ich mir schon


----------

